# Muskrats $$$



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

22 Chuck said:


> Last Fur-Fish-Game(rec this week) suggested $3 to$4 avg-less kitts.
> 
> Eastern winter skins $4 to $5.. No region mentioned.


Generally speaking I don't find FFG to be good for estimating rat prices. Being off by a dollar is a lot when you're only moving $3-6 product. Plus Michigan rats are widely regarded as some of the best; I generally see prices at least a dollar over what FFG estimates.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

trapper ed said:


> A stop closer to Monroe mi. would sure be appreciated.


We can have a stop about anywhere, if we get a combined number of at least 500. If you, or a couple of trappers, want to meet, no problem. Most of my routes include stops at private homes. When I advertise the stop at say St. Charles, usually have a private stop or two afterwards. Anyone with significant numbers we can meet.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT
View attachment 796314
View attachment 796315
View attachment 796314
View attachment 796315
View attachment 796315
View attachment 796315


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

First time posting pics on the site. I will do better next time. LOL


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

furandhides said:


> First time posting pics on the site. I will do better next time. LOL


You could go back and edit that post and remove the duplicates rather easily.

L & O


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Liver and Onions said:


> You could go back and edit that post and remove the duplicates rather easily.
> 
> L & O


Which icon edits, or how? It was easier to edit on the old format, at least for me. I would like to do weekly photos. Would be of good interest. Still in the learning phase at 68. Thanks. Roger


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

furandhides said:


> Which icon edits, or how? It was easier to edit on the old format, at least for me. I would like to do weekly photos. Would be of good interest. Still in the learning phase at 68. Thanks. Roger


In the upper right hand corner of your post click on the 3 dots. Edit will be one of the choices. I'm not sure about the time limit for an edit with the new format, I believe that it is longer than what we were given in the past.

L & O


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks. I see how it works now. Seems as if I edit, it takes all of those attachments off. I'll let this one go,and proceed from there. Roger


----------

